# What can I feed an adult mockingbird?



## fuzzhead_smurf (May 26, 2006)

I have a mockingbird that I've been fostering and need to wean him onto a permanent diet. Is there a dry or pellet food that it can eat, or some other food I can leave for it that won't spoil or crawl away (insects)?


----------

